
Detecting Genre from Book Covers Using Deep Learning - gabrielgoh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.09204
======
zerocrates
I'm confident that the paper's title is the entire inspiration for this
research: "Judging a Book By its Cover."

~~~
gabrielgoh
certainly up there with great titles like "can one hear the shape of a drum".

~~~
pizza
[https://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/pdf/upload_library/2...](https://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/pdf/upload_library/22/Ford/MarkKac.pdf)
for the curious

------
Naga
This is actually quite interesting. I used to work in a bookstore and as a
productivity measure we would shelve books mostly without checking which
section they belonged in. Turns out it is pretty easy to tell based only on
the cover.

------
croon
I'm not trying to be a luddite, and it's all fun, but to me this seems like a
particularily bad idea.

Sure, this obviously works most of the time, especially on romance novels. But
the end result if actually used anywhere is that books would be either made to
look as homogenic as possible, or they would be mischaracterized when being
artistic in a nod to some content in the book.

Judging a book by its cover doesn't work with humans, and is a bad idea, ergo
it's still a bad idea to have a machine do it

~~~
test1235
This is only for determining the genre of a book - the adage, 'never judge a
book by its cover' more refers to the quality of the content.

~~~
croon
Sure, but warranted or not I'd never read a romance novel, and if there for
some reason happens to be a great scifi novel lumped in there I'd never spot
it outside of recommendations.

------
raverbashing
Or maybe covers are pushing clichés too much

Same with movie posters (Big Face over scenery, couple standing opposite to
each other, Papyrus font, etc)

